# DICE with iphone 3g, e46 sedan: mode button won't let me switch to other sources



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi-

Just installed a DICE in my car (2001 e46 sedan, but with a 2003 head unit and a BMW sirius tuner). I'm using it with an Iphone 3g. I get text on the radio and sound, but the mode button won't let me switch to other sound sources (like Sirius). I've tried pressing the button repeatedly. Occasionally, I get it to work, but 99% of the time it just displays "NO DISC" (since there's no CD in the slot) and then goes back to showing the currently playing song on the Radio display. I upgraded from an Icelink Plus (which died) that did not have this problem. I searched the forums but couldn't find anything like this (granted there are a ton of posts).

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bmw325 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Just installed a DICE in my car (2001 e46 sedan, but with a 2003 head unit and a BMW sirius tuner). I'm using it with an Iphone 3g. I get text on the radio and sound, but the mode button won't let me switch to other sound sources (like Sirius). I've tried pressing the button repeatedly. Occasionally, I get it to work, but 99% of the time it just displays "NO DISC" (since there's no CD in the slot) and then goes back to showing the currently playing song on the Radio display. I upgraded from an Icelink Plus (which died) that did not have this problem. I searched the forums but couldn't find anything like this (granted there are a ton of posts).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


You have a pre2001 radio, verify the DIP switches are in the DOWN UP UP UP positions as the text speed may be too fast to register the commands.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

tom @ eas said:


> You have a pre2001 radio, verify the DIP switches are in the DOWN UP UP UP positions as the text speed may be too fast to register the commands.


Thanks Tom. Actually I upgraded the headunit to a 2003 version.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bmw325 said:


> Thanks Tom. Actually I upgraded the headunit to a 2003 version.


2003 radio should be in the UP UP UP UP positions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Try to reset the DICE kit for me real quick.

When you get a chance to park the car, unplug the 3pin plug for ~1hr and let the kit drain and go 'back to stock'.

Plug it back in and report back.


----------

